# Allah knows what he is doing.



## SisterC

Asalam alaikom sisters

Never give up hope. If you go back through the archives you will read years of pain, disappointment, hurt and marital discord from me as well as from others.

15 years after I first got married I can report that alhamdililah Ease surely does follow after Hardship if you will only be patient and have Sabr. 

Both my ex-husband and I have the joy and honour to be parents now. Step-parents, but parents none-the-less to children born from our hearts not from our gametes. He has a 5 year old step-son to whom I am Taytay (Granny) and masha Allah I have 6 step-kids - 5 of whom I know well and love to pieces.

The most beautiful names I have ever been blessed with are those bestowed upon me by the next generation. To them I am Auntie Carima, Auntie Dinah, Mama Carima or just MAMA - and these are the most beautiful names I have ever been called. I still get a warm feeling when I get a message on ******** addresssing me as "Mama" - it is the most precious gift Allah has ever given me. 

E.g. My 21 year old step-daughter Emy sent me a message the other day - and she wrote to me as Mama - she does not have to call me that - it is her choice and possibly her gift to me - truly Allah has blessed me with my skids - daughters and sons - born from my heart not from my belly , but loved even more so because of that! 

I always wanted 2 daughters - now I have them. I wanted muslim Mahrams - now I have 3 Ssons who are Eternal Mahrams! And I love them all in a way I could never describe. So never give up hope. Know that Allah knows what he is doing, and that he hears your dua and he answers your prayers. Little did I expect that while I was in Ireland aged 21 praying for kids - Allah was saying YES and they were being born half a world away - just waiting until the time was right for me to meet them. Allah does everything in His own time and in His own way. I have tasted paradise.

Alhamdililah! Alllahu Akbar!
Mama C


----------



## scribbles

Sister C - I'm Catholic, not muslim but I think it would appropriate to say alhamdulilah that you have found peace and happiness with your step children despite the pain of TTC.

I believe that God has planned all our paths and knows our future. I don't know if you have felt the same, but it was my own doing through doubt in God's plans that lead me away from his path of light and I found myself in darkness, not knowing where to turn. But prayer, faith and totally giving myself to Him guided me back to the path of light. 

Thank God that I know the happiness that step children bring, my step son is the most amazing Young man that I could ever hope to a stepmother to. They are children that grow in your heart, rather than your womb.

I pray that God continues to shine His light on you and your family.


----------



## daisy17

Mashallah very beautifully put sister


----------



## sophiekh

as salaam alaykum

I am glad you have found peace and that you are now enjoying your life with your family. 

xx


----------

